# Writings on Shostakovich and the political climate in which he composed



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

As I've had so much interest in Shostakovich lately (which has coincided nicely in an increased interest in non-fiction and historical type works), I'd really like at some point to read up on how he and his works fit in with his nation as a whole. Any particular recommendations? there's of course oodles available.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Are you looking for a general history of 20th century Russia, a cultural history, or a biography of Shostakovich in particular?

From the perspective of Russian history as a whole, DS was just a wee bitty player caught up in (and nearly run over a few times by) powerful forces outside his control (i.e. Stalin). But I'm sure you know that already.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't bother!!! Alright, read a few wiki articles, but don't let DSCH's history distract you from his actual_ MUSIC_! Learn to enjoy the works first, and then if you're curious, read up on him.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Essential Shostakovich reading:

If You have not read it, start with *Testimony*, even if its authenticity have been debated, it is essential for to get under the skin of the composer! Then I think that Ian MacDonald's *The New Shostakovich*  will further enhance one's understanding of the period. If You want a very American perspective on Shostakovich I think that Laurel Fay's *Shostakovich - A Life*, it as some if not very Russian insights! (If Yo want to deepen Yourself in the debate this volume created, You can check Ian MacDonals site "*Music under Soviet rule*" and/or read Dimitri feofanov/Allan Ho's "*Shostakovich Reconsidered*" and finally, if You want some very intimate telling about the man, I suggest that You read his penpal Isaak Glikman's "*Story of a Friendship: The Letters of Dmitry Shostakovich 1941-1975*", it is a very endearing account..

If You want more reading about the Soviet milieu, it is essential to pick up some of *Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn*'s books, *the Gulag Archipelago* might be to heavy for most readers, but it is fascinating! *One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich *might be a better start as well as *In the First Circle*.
If You want a more Western take on the Soviet's, then *Simon Sebag Montefiore*'s books on the subject are often quite entertaining even if on gruesome subjects.

Well somewhere to start anyway! 

/ptr


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Ivan Denisovich is a great read though, it might help you get into the mood for some of DSCH's bleaker works


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

schuberkovich said:


> Don't bother!!! Alright, read a few wiki articles, but don't let DSCH's history distract you from his actual_ MUSIC_! Learn to enjoy the works first, and then if you're curious, read up on him.


Whereas I have found it's possible to both read books and listen to music. Learning from one isn't necessarily a distraction from enjoying the other.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Whereas I have found it's possible to both read books and listen to music. Learning from one isn't necessarily a distraction from enjoying the other.


you're right. I just get nervous when I think someone might stop listening to, say, the 5th symphony's ending as music, but spend their time try to decide whether it supports the Soviet Union or not blah blah.
By all means read up, it is very interesting, just don't let it become more important than the actual "noise"


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, I used to find it difficult not to over-contextualize his music, but I would definitely still read about him and his historical context, just like how listening to absolute music should not discourage people from reading the composer's biography. 

I found Elizabeth Wilson's "Shostakovich: A Life Remembered" interesting to read because it contains a lot of quotes about Shostakovich and his personality and made him seem very "alive".


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your perspectives!

BPS: Not ready to take on Russian history as a whole, more cultural information and how Shostakovich influenced and was influenced by such.

ptr: Great, those are right along what I was looking for

schuberkovich (love the nick btw): Outside of work, I am not a deeply analytical person. No amount of cultural perspective or background info is going to get me listening to music I don't like, and vice versa. Nereffid hit the nail on the head.


----------

